
The last king of Xinjiang - how-about-this
https://www.scmp.com/magazines/post-magazine/long-reads/article/2188216/last-king-xinjiang-how-bertram-sheldrake-went
======
gumby
Quite an interesting story.

Unfortunately every paragraph is in its own div tag which screws up scrolling
and means you can't just use the space bar to page through the text. Why would
they go to all that effort just to make the article hard to read?

